# Smoking onions



## mlaff0842 (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anyone have a good recipe for smoking onions?


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm, never thought of just doing onions, but there are lots of recipes online. 

I did a chuck roast stew a while back where I hickory smoked the chuck roast, onions, carrots, potatoes, and garlic together in a paella pan until the meat stalled, then cut it all up and made the stew on the stovetop.  It was phenomenal!  I'll have to do that again and take pics.


----------



## mlaff0842 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nobound, I've seen recipes where you put an onion in a foil pouch and grill it with butter, but I thought I need to take it a step further.  Just can't figure out how to expose it to the smoke and keeep the butter on it.  The Chuckie cook sounds very good.  Thanks.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 4, 2014)

Haven't done it in the smoker but have done the foil and butter on the grill. At hunting camp we used to make the foil pouch onions and put them very close to the camp fire before the morning hunt then eat them for lunch.

How about coring the top and adding the butter an standing them up may need to add several into a foil pan or something to make them stand?

Don't forget to add a little garlic too


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 4, 2014)

Ahhh, I get it.  I am a big EVOO fan.  Just cut the top of the onion off, leave the bottom intact, and get rid of the outer skin. You can rub it with butter or EVOO then apply your favorite rub, or just SPOG.  Pop the onions in the smoker at 250F with hickory (or any wood of choice) until done.  Don't bother putting them in a foil pouch unless you leave it open so the onion can be exposed to the smoke. 

When I did the stew I halved the cleaned and prepped onions and potatoes.  For the cleaned carrots I just snipped off the ends.  I de-shelled the garlic cloves then coated everything, including the meat, in EVOO.  I sprinkled Snider's Roast Beef Seasoning on everything, then smoked it all for 3-4 hours. 

Then I cubed the meat and potatoes, sliced the onions and carrots, chopped the garlic, added a little flour then my liquids (garlic infused beef broth, canned fire roasted tomatoes, sweet pomegranate balsamic vinegar, and a red wine reduction) to a big Dutch oven.  Simmer until the meat tender and the veggies cooked. 

That red wine reduction (whole bottle, minus one glass because, well, you know) and fire roasted tomatoes beef stew is my absolute favorite that I've made many, many times.  Hickory smoking the meat and veggies took it to a wow level beyond even my expectations.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 4, 2014)

0842 , welcome . I often take a nice big Onion (We have candy Onions here now and goooood !!!

I prep. them as usual (peel and cut about 4-6 times to within 1/2" of bottom and wrap loosely  in foil with some Butter an a bit of Baking Soda ( a 1/4 tsp. ,  this helps Onions Carmelize) . I poke a few holes in the upper protion of the Foil to let smoke in ,( yet keep it moist in the steam)  and cook for 2hr. @ 225*F or so...

Makes a Marvelous , side... Cut them up with other veggies and repeat the same process for a nice Medley .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## mlaff0842 (Sep 4, 2014)

Piney and Oldschool:  great suggestions.  Never heard is the baking soda trick but will have to try it.  jeff's newsletter today had a great example of what I'm trying to accomplish. I think if I do a combination of these techniques, I'll get what I'm liking for.

Nobound: man you're making me hungry.  I'm gonna have to go find me a Chuckie to do this weekend

Thanks for all your help, guys.  Great info.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 4, 2014)

Mlaff0842 said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe for smoking onions?


Yes, place onions on smoker.













20101025212.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 4, 2014


















20101202300.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 4, 2014


----------



## sqwib (Sep 4, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> Ahhh, I get it.  I am a big EVOO fan.  Just cut the top of the onion off, leave the bottom intact, and get rid of the outer skin. You can rub it with butter or EVOO then apply your favorite rub, or just SPOG.  Pop the onions in the smoker at 250F with hickory (or any wood of choice) until done.  Don't bother putting them in a foil pouch unless you leave it open so the onion can be exposed to the smoke.


We do this on the grill, onion is topped off sliced a little past halfway down in 8 slices like a pizza, lightly spread open, a pat of butter goes on top or EVOO, pinch of sea salt, brown sugar and a bit of honey, onion is closed back up and cooked an hour or so.

We do something similar with apples but its cored instead.


----------

